# Warning for 24 Viewers



## tetspa

Last year 24 had it's season premiere listed on TIVO as a single, 2-hour episode. A few hours before airtime, the listing was changed to 2 one-hour episodes. This caused many people to "miss" hour 2 (due to a duplicate recording message or because they padded the season pass). This may happen again this year, so be sure to check your TIVO listing just prior to start time. Alternatively, create a MANUAL recording for either 2 hours (or create 2 1-hour recordings).


----------



## Azlen

Considering there is also a football game on Fox in the late afternoon, it may be a good idea to pad 24 at the end as well if you are in the Eastern or Central time zones.


----------



## tomm1079

screw it..im just doing a 3 hour manual recording


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Dang it. I forgot about the playoff game. OK. So I pad 24 by 3 hours..that should cover it. LOL.

Now, I usually pad Cold Case for an hour, but I won't have to do this on Sunday because no game on CBS. 

So if everything goes good, I should get all of 24 no matter what, Cold Case, Law and Order and Grey's Anatomy, right? (I have a dual tuner directivo, btw)

GO PANTHERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregor

The game will run late. The 4th quarter just started.


----------



## lambertman

kenr said:


> Not here in the NY Television area. 24 just started around 8:15.


...which is late.


----------



## Flyinace2000

Is there a way to adjust the end record time? Right now it looks like the second episode will end at 10:15 but TiVo thinks it ends at 10. I set up the TiVo to record the news afterwards but is there a way to just extend the record times? Or should i just recrod everything in parts, export it, edit it on my PC then burn to DVD or whatever.


----------



## jonbig

Yes, you can change the end stop time while the recording is ongoing.


----------



## Flyinace2000

how?


----------



## Flyinace2000

nevermind i figured it out. SWEET i love my TiVo!


----------



## Cheezmo

If only there was a way to go back and pad the recording AFTER it finished.


----------



## Guest

I tried to record the season premier to dvd but I screwed it up at the end and didn't title it/finalize it... something, it was my first attempt and I really messed it up... I have a whole group of people that are counting on this dvd... here's the deal, when I put the dvd into my pc and check properties on it I can see that the entire disc was used, it is full, no free space, but I can not access the recording...

2 questions, 
1) does anyone know how to retrieve the data

2) did anyone record it to dvd and would you be willing to sell me a copy?

If you can help, please write me at freudisms @ yahoo - dot - com

Thanks


----------



## maxsteel38

okay, I wasnt paying attention, anyone have the last 15 minutes recorded that lives in NJ area?


----------



## Mike20878

AARGH! We didn't get home in time and I forgot to pad just in case. I had hoped to get home before 10 to see how late it started. Can anybody just send me either a file or a link with just the final fifteen minutes?

Thanks!


----------



## innocentfreak

Damn I didn't pad either. Oh well one less show to Tivo.


----------



## Flyinace2000

I do, I am transfering the entire episode to my PC now for editing.


----------



## Moebius

My wife padded, but we were in a hurry (went skiing) and she missed only padding 5 instead of 15, so we missed the last 3 or 4 mintues. That's worse than a cliffhanger.


----------



## Mike20878

Flyinace2000 said:


> I do, I am transfering the entire episode to my PC now for editing.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## stringman8

I would love a file or a link as well.
Thanks!


----------



## MRTRIPOD101

me TOO

I NEED this like I need AIR!


----------



## MRTRIPOD101

or could you at least give us the last 10 minutes or so?


----------



## stevegriswold

Hi,

I just now found out about the football game so TIVO only recorded part of 24. Has anyone found a web site that puts up missed programming that TIVO cuts off?

We missed the last 15 mins.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Mike20878

<smeek>


----------



## echo07

I have been searching online all morning for the last 15 minutes as well...but to no avail. A link to a stream would be highly appreciated

thx


----------



## Mike20878

I started a torrent from mininova.org just in case Flyinace2k can't edit it by tonight. Someone has posted it in two parts. There are several copies out there.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

24 did not record on my TiVo last night (Monday). I went into the recording history this morning and it said it did not record due to the 28-day rule. Anyone else have this happen??? Good thing I watched it live, otherwise I would be very mad!!


----------



## Mike20878

That's really odd. I record in HD on my cable DVR and I didn't have that problem (I guess I should be thankful they don't have the 28 day rule in this instance - usually I'm pretty pissed about it).

I don't get this... Why, when I play a DVD/CD with a burned video file, does the audio get out of sync when I fast forward?


----------



## AbMagFab

24 recorded fine for me - DirecTV. HD Tivo


----------

